# 13wk scan. Guess before the 12th :D **UPDATE!!**



## LilMiss_91

13wks exactly. TIA :) xx

UPDATE: IT'S A GIIIRRRRLLLL!!!
 



Attached Files:







20151117_150005-1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 40


----------



## madseasons

Leaning :pink: :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl lean


----------



## mum2jaydon

Girl x


----------



## Misscalais

Maybe girl.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI lil miss - good to see you here.

I'm leaning :pink:

Will you find put via blood test or ultrasound or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## LilMiss_91

Thanks ladies :) I'm surprised there's not a single boy guess! (Yet anyway!). 
The sonographer started off by calling it a "she" yesterday but not sure if she did that just so she wouldn't be saying "it" haha. But it did make me and OH wonder if she maybe had an inkling.

Hi Spud! Long time no speak! You're so far along now! How has the pregnancy been? We will be finding out the gender on the 5th of January via ultrasound. I like the idea of team yellow but I know I don't have the self control!! Also all the "neautral" baby clothes over here are pretty dull and boring so I don't really want to have to buy those. I like a bit of colour!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl :pink:


----------



## Zeppelin424

I guess girl as well :)


----------



## Spudtastic

LilMiss_91 said:


> Hi Spud! Long time no speak! You're so far along now! How has the pregnancy been? We will be finding out the gender on the 5th of January via ultrasound. I like the idea of team yellow but I know I don't have the self control!! Also all the "neautral" baby clothes over here are pretty dull and boring so I don't really want to have to buy those. I like a bit of colour!

HI limiss - that's so exciting to find out in January. I also liked the idea of team yellow but I think I just needed to know. I think I knew my baby was a girl because I bought some new girly onsies before I found out.
Also I just want to say it does seem like I am so far ahead. After my last loss I would look at all the people who were pregnant at the same time as me and see how far along and now how they have had their babies. But it goes by quickly second time. You'll soon be here too.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say girl too :)!!!


----------



## Avo82

Thinking girl


----------



## rwhite

Think I see a hint of a :pink: nub :)


----------



## LilMiss_91

Thankyou all for so many replies :) 

I have a gender scan at 16+4 on the 12th Dec. 

Anyone want to have a last minute guess? X


----------



## Tesh23

I vote girl as well!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Girl lean :)


----------



## cupcakekate

girl x


----------



## janinebrown

healthy!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Spudtastic

I think that's 100% girl guesses. I'm looking forward to your update.


----------



## LilMiss_91

Haha I know Spud, I was really surprised. I tried to find my post when I was expecting my son to see what people voted then but I can't seem to find it :/
I'm so excited for tomorrow, it feels like Christmas has come early!

Just realised I didn't reply to your last post! Sorry about that. You must be feeling almost ready to pop by now! Hope everything is going well for you and that 3rd tri is treating you kindly! Xx


----------



## LilMiss_91

It's a girl!


----------



## Tesh23

Congrats on your princess!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww I knew it!!! Congrats I bet you are just over the moon!!!


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations &#9825;


----------



## mum2jaydon

Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations. Welcome to Team Pink. X x


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------

